# Pointing Dog Games



## Addict (Dec 6, 2006)

I was wondering if there are many hunt tests or trials held in ND for Pointing Dogs? Navhda, Nastra, AKC, etc.

Thanks,

Addict


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

I know that there is some NAVHDA clubs in Bismarck and I believe in Fargo.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Addict,

There is one held in Devils Lake (90 miles west of GF) each spring and I believe that is NAVHDA also you can go to Wisconsin and there seems to be more there and there are some in southern MN also. You could ask Tom (NDBH, Tallgrass on here) he is up on these games alittle more than most.

There are also a couple of informal hunt tests one by our dog club and one in Valley City which is about 2 hrs SW.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Besides the ones mentioned above, I kow NSTRA runs trials in Oakes.

http://www.nstra.org

http://www.pheasantchampionship.com

http://www.navhdacnd.com/


----------



## Addict (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

SD, WI, NE and MN have AKC events for pointing dogs. Check the AKC website under events. NSTRA has numerous events in the state but the NSTRA website hasn't been updated yet with next years event dates. American Field (AF) has an event or 2 out west. Check out the American Field website. Then there's a few local clubs that put on informal event in the spring. By informal I mean not affiliated with AKC, NSTRA, or American Field.
It would be great to have an active club here. There just isn't enough interest in ND to start a dog club and be affiliated with AKC. I'm not sure why that is. Last year a member of this board, "DoubleA", was trying to get something started on the west side of the state, but I haven't heard. I've even sent him an email or but didn't get a reply. We started a club here in Grand Forks, (Northland Gun Dog Club), but there's only a handfull of people that have the desire to train dogs to the level required to play in those games. If we could "build" a club I'm sure we'd get participation from people in MN and other surrounding states. The events in MN and WI pull poeple from WI, OH, IL, SD, NE, ND and MI. There has to be a desire to do that beyond just a few people. 
Sorry I got off on a tangent. Good Luck to you


----------

